# The 72 Day Wedding Farce



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Normally I wouldn't give two hoots about Kim Kardashian but her recent wedding and now divorce really sticks in my craw. I got disgusted back in August when I read that the wedding cost $10 million but between the TV show that was made about it, sale of pictures and interviews to magazines, etc., she ended up making $18 million on the event--a positive cash flow of $8 million! A wedding as a revenue generator? I just think that's disgusting. And now the "irreconcilable difference" is revealed: her husband wanted Kim to move to Minnesota (his home state, apparently) when he retires from basketball and she said absolutely not--she'd never leave Los Angeles. Didn't they, um, maybe chat about this before walking down the aisle? Or were they so madly in lust with each other they didn't have time to discuss things like their life together after saying, "I do"?

It really irks me that there are people in this country who want to be married but can't. This pair of dimwits makes a spectacle of something that should be special and esteemed and mark the beginning of a life together. I recall reading back in August on one of the nastier blogs, "This wasn't a wedding, it was just a big party to celebrate their upcoming divorce." I laughed at the time but didn't think it would be true in 72 days. Obviously that blogger was more astute that me!

Is anyone else as irritated as me? What do you think, this who thing was a sham to make money? Or was it really a case of "twu luv" gone awry?

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I believe that the whole Kardashian clan have become experts at obtaining "exposure" in the media and turning it into cash.
Kim's mother has been credited with managing all the kids "careers".
And Ms. Jenner has just put out a book that needs publicity.
I assume that the girls have "marital relations" with whomever they want, whenever they want....irrespective of marital status.
So this wedding of clever, 31-yearold Kim to the "deerintheheadlights" 26-yearold whoeverheardofhim basketball player always seemed a joke to me.
I recall at the time of the wedding that several observers mentioned that the affair seemed to be just a big media circus.

So I guess I am in agreement with your feelings.

Just sayin.....


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

As a fan of the Soup, I have seen more of this family than I care too. But one clip they showed after the engagment shows that they never talked. Her siblings mentioned her last marraige, and whatshisname said, "She was married before?" Just seeing the tabloid headlines and the few bits I've seen on The Soup (both their clips and ads for the actual show), even I knew she'd been married before.
So am I irritated? Yes. Not just yes, hell yes. As you said there are people in this country who want to get married but can't. I see their stories alll the time, "been together 40 years", etc.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It was a total sham from beginning to end. If the Kardashians want to be money-grubbing, low class slime, that's their privilege. What aggravates me is the masses of people that tune in to watch their travesty of a family on TV. 

I've had enough of the Kardashian's on DWTS and with Rob now on there, too, the clan has taken over twitter, promoting him on the show. Many tweeters are unhappy about that.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess it doesn't bother me much. I didn't know they were getting divorced and I think the only reason I knew she got married was from another thread here on KB. Maybe if I heard about it more it would irritate me, but I figure if people want to spend their money and time on watching that show or buying her stuff, it must make them happy or entertained, so let them go for it. People do a lot of silly things with their time and money, but it doesn't really affect my life in any way. Sure, I think everyone should have the right to get married, but I've never really seen marriage as something particularly special - just a legalization of two people who want to be together long-term. That's probably why divorce doesn't bother me much either. But maybe I'm just too easygoing!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tkkenyon said:


> They're all shallow dimwits. The mother is canny and crafty, managing her pretty children to milk money out of them. I wonder if, a couple decades from now, we'll find out that she was taking a "manager's cut," and bilked them out of millions, if not _*all of it.*_ 'Cause they're stupid enough to let it happen.


I wouldn't doubt it.



> The only good thing to come out of this is the TT #thingslongerthanKimsmarriage.
> 
> Examples: "the pause after Dora asks a question." "Voldemort's nose." etc.
> 
> TK Kenyon


Ooh, ooh, I'm gonna go play.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tkkenyon said:


> Here we go: Speculations that Kim will make USD $5 million on the _divorce. _
> 
> My favorite line in the article: "We are going to have trouble explaining this to the aliens when they land."
> 
> ...


Love it.

I do hope whatshisname gets a couple of million out of all this.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think whatshisname will get some nike or other endorsements that he would never have gotten without the marriage media exposure.  Of course that is dependent upon his ever playing basketball again.  Or anyone else ever playing basketball again.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

What annoys me most about this whole debacle is that she had the nerve to say it  wasn't the "fairy tale marriage" she dreamed about. Hello moron but weddings might be fairytale-esau but marriage is work and you can't know if your marriage isn't working after 2 months. 

As for them having irreconcilable differences...umm not surprised really. My grandmother always used to say it took 4 seasons to know love (meaning you need to take some time to get to know ahoy ours dating before getting married). That's not to say people who get married shorty after meeting can't make it work but if you take the time to find out if you have the same goals you're less likely to have this issue.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It seems that Kim and whatshisname have the same goals: make money without having to actually do anything, like work. In the article that was linked here it says she gets $10,000 for a tweet. Seriously? For writing a few stupid words?

And we wonder what's wrong with this country....

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

#thingslongerthankimsmarriage

Justin Bieber's chest hair.

Licks to get to the center of a tootsie pop

Minute rice

Taylor Swift's speech before Kanye took the microphone

Wish I could take credit for these.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I wonder if 72 days is even long enough for you to get annoyed by your spouse's annoying habits (that you didn't notice before you got married)?  What really bothers me about this whole thing (besides the fact that she isn't even in the same country as soon to be ex) is that it doesn't even seem like she tried.  She made a commitment to her ex.  She said, I will stick by you thru thick and thin and as soon as the luster started to wear off, she was returning him.  

I guess I would feel better about this if she had @ least tried to save the marriage.  I don't even think her ex knew she was unhappy.  How can he be a better husband if he doesn't know he's getting on her nerves (and reverse for her).    I think they were both blinded by bright lights and then were blindsided when the lights went off.

BTW, Kim's mom is going on a media tour to "defend" the divorce.  She claims it wasn't a publicity stunt, that her daughter would never marry for money, that they didn't make money off of the wedding (which they had previously said they did) and the huge planet sized engagement ring did not cost as much as had been reported.  Still doesn't change the fact that Kim filed for divorce and then left the country.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am fondly remembering the thread where someone complained about all the Kim haters who were annoyed with her wedding. Ahhh memories from a few months back.

Gee, I wonder if anyone saw this coming? (eye roll)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I didn't realize she left the country. Where is she now?

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought her Mom was going on a publicity tour to pitch her book. The book where she discusses her friendship was Nicole Simpson and how she blew her off the day before she was murdered and feels guilty because she thinks Nicole was going to ask her for help. 

Isn't it convienent how the divorce was announced at the time of the book release?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I didn't realize she left the country. Where is she now?
> 
> L


Australia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't care.    I didn't have to pay for the wedding, and I have enough screwed up family members without worrying about the Kardashians, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

It took my husband and I longer than 72 days to decide on wallpaper for the dining room.  How can you know in 72 days that a marriage isn't working?  They probably haven't even opened all the gifts yet.  It's just ridiculous.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lisa Scott said:


> It took my husband and I longer than 72 days to decide on wallpaper for the dining room. How can you know in 72 days that a marriage isn't working? They probably haven't even opened all the gifts yet. It's just ridiculous.


Good thing if they haven't. They're supposed to send them all back.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah what is the time-limit on returning wedding gifts?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah what is the time-limit on returning wedding gifts?


71 days.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> 71 days.


You just made my day

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Frankly, I'm not particularly irritated, since I really don't care what celebrities do (other than when actually watching them perform). I really only peaked at this thread at all because Leslie started it, and I figured that's usually a sign of something worth reading. 

While I totally get Leslie's point about making a travesty of marriage, as far as I'm concerned, the saddest thing about it for me is how it highlights the way so many people in the world care about entertainment and sports celebrities so much that they gobble up every tidbit of news, pseudo-news, lies, self-promotion, etc. they can find about them, as if being able to sing or play basketball makes you intrinsically better than the rest of us. (I'm not pointing my holier-than-thou finger at anyone here at KindleBoards, of course, since we're all too literate and intelligent for such idol worship.  )


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

I feel quite fortunate in having little or no idea who this thread is about. We we have our fair share of publicity and money seeking "celebrities" on this side of the pond too. However, it does seem to me that the real idiots are those who buy the magazines, watch the tv shows etc which allows these people to profit from their "story" whatever it may be.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I rarely pay any attention to celebrities unless they happen to be in a film I like or they make music I enjoy listening to. These kinds if tabloid shenanigans are the very things I ignore. Unfortunately, many people love this kind of trash so I hesitate to call the K-family morons. They know exactly what they're doing. You can't sell something no one wants.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Unfortunately, there are a great many people in this country who admire Kim Kardashian and specifically want to be like her. That's an unsettling thought and does not bode well for the future of the West. I wouldn't be surprised to discover that her entire family are sleeper agents controlled by the Chinese spy service and used to bring about the downfall of the US. 

Well, I'd be somewhat surprised, I suppose.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NogDog said:


> While I totally get Leslie's point about making a travesty of marriage, as far as I'm concerned, the saddest thing about it for me is how it highlights the way so many people in the world care about entertainment and sports celebrities so much that they gobble up every tidbit of news, pseudo-news, lies, self-promotion, etc. they can find about them, as if being able to sing or play basketball makes you intrinsically better than the rest of us. (I'm not pointing my holier-than-thou finger at anyone here at KindleBoards, of course, since we're all too literate and intelligent for such idol worship.  )


Although as far as I can tell, KK doesn't sing, dance, or act. Her talent is being pretty and that's about it. Reading some of her inane posts over the past few days, I don't think smart figures into the mix.

I know, I know, I should stop paying attention to this shallow, silly woman and just move on. But there is a train wreck quality to the whole fiasco plus, as I said in my very first post, I find her total trampling upon the tradition of marriage extremely distasteful. I say that as a personally long-married woman who believes in the institution of marriage (for all people).

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


> I guess it doesn't bother me much. I didn't know they were getting divorced and I think the only reason I knew she got married was from another thread here on KB. Maybe if I heard about it more it would irritate me, but I figure if people want to spend their money and time on watching that show or buying her stuff, it must make them happy or entertained, so let them go for it. People do a lot of silly things with their time and money, but it doesn't really affect my life in any way. Sure, I think everyone should have the right to get married, but I've never really seen marriage as something particularly special - just a legalization of two people who want to be together long-term. That's probably why divorce doesn't bother me much either. But maybe I'm just too easygoing!


now, I'm not trying to be a jerk here, but this bothers me. Yes I agree that people do ridiculous things w/their $, but the attitude that it "doesn't really affect my life" just doesn't sit right. If we approached everything w/that attitude what kind of state would we be in? I happen to think marriage is sacred, and divorce *IS* devastating. I guess you don't know anyone who's been through it...or seen the horrible aftershocks of it.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Ruby296 said:


> now, I'm not trying to be a jerk here, but this bothers me. Yes I agree that people do ridiculous things w/their $, but the attitude that it "doesn't really affect my life" just doesn't sit right. If we approached everything w/that attitude what kind of state would we be in? I happen to think marriage is sacred, and divorce *IS* devastating. I guess you don't know anyone who's been through it...or seen the horrible aftershocks of it.


Er, my parents are divorced, actually. I found it a huge relief. After 25 years of marriage, they went through counseling and decided it wasn't worth saving, and I think it's one of the best decisions they ever made. Sure, it's awkward, especially since they don't speak now, but it's so much better than living in the same house with both of them. I've never seen marriage as being sacred (not saying that you shouldn't, mind), just a legality, so if two people don't want to be together anymore, maybe it's best if they split. I hate the idea that people have to stay married, no matter how miserable it makes them and their family. Could Kim have put more effort in her marriage? Of course. But it's not my life and I'm certainly not going to say what she should do with it. People get married on whims and divorced all the time. I bet they could be happier if they stopped, but it doesn't offend me in any way and those are their mistakes to figure out. I'm just stating my own views on marriage and Kim Kardashian, not saying everyone else should feel the same way.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am offended because it sure looks like they got married for the money to be made from televising their wedding. Her Hubby had no idea she had been married before, they had not discussed where they were going to live, or if he wanted to be on the show. Marriage means something. There are legitimate reasons for divorce and this is not the topic to discuss the reasons that I would say are legitimate so I won't go there.

But getting married to make money off the wedding is wrong. It is offensive to me. It is even more offensive to my friends who want to get married and are not allowed to. If the institution of marriage has become so diminished that we as a society are not outraged that a woman famous only for her sex tapes and large ass can get married only to make millions of dollars off the wedding then I am truly embarrassed for our society.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> But getting married to make money off the wedding is wrong. It is offensive to me. It is even more offensive to my friends who want to get married and are not allowed to. If the institution of marriage has become so diminished that we as a society are not outraged that a woman famous only for her sex tapes and large *ss can get married only to make millions of dollars off the wedding then I am truly embarrassed for our society.


Exactly.


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

I don't even know who Kim Kardashian is.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

some of the celebrity "news" shows kept asking what went wrong with kim kardashians marriage?  my response...he married kim kardashian.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

This is AWESOME! We're watching The Soup right now and Joel, the host, starts off with KK. He shows a clip from The Soup dated June 3, 2011 where he says, "Your mom says its going to take 60 days for the paperwork to go through, and you're only going to be married for 75 days, so it is worth it"?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> This is AWESOME! We're watching The Soup right now and Joel, the host, starts off with KK. He shows a clip from The Soup dated June 3, 2011 where he says, "Your mom says its going to take 60 days for the paperwork to go through, and you're only going to be married for 75 days, so it is worth it"?


She didn't even make it to 75! LOL.

L


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

So the fairytale turned into a fickle-fairytale. Go figure.


----------

